# Shortness of breath



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

I just started smoking seriously about a month and a half ago. I dont inhale, but lately I have been getting shortness of breath. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Lance said:


> I just started smoking seriously about a month and a half ago. I dont inhale, but lately I have been getting shortness of breath. Has anyone else experienced this?


No. You have allergies?


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

nope


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

you may have asthma and the smoking has agitated it. even if you dont inhale, you are still inhaling smoke especially if you smoke inside.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Lance said:


> I just started smoking seriously about a month and a half ago. I dont inhale, but lately I have been getting shortness of breath. Has anyone else experienced this?


Do you smoke cigarettes as well as cigars? Could be the problem.


----------



## SmokusMaximus (Sep 7, 2005)

Normally, smoking cigars does not cause shortness of breath directly. Now if you are allergic to either the smoke of something in the smoke or the tobacco, that might cause it. Also, if you get so excited about the stick you're smoking, that might cause it too.  


I think you may have discovered some other malady that you didn't know about.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Lance said:


> I just started smoking seriously about a month and a half ago. I dont inhale, but lately I have been getting shortness of breath. Has anyone else experienced this?


I'm no doctor, but allergies would top my list also. Stress is a possibility too. Any new stress factors in your life? Last, but not least, it might not be a bad idea to get a physical (I hope you aren't the suggestive type  ).


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

SmokusMaximus said:


> Normally, smoking cigars does not cause shortness of breath directly. Now if you are allergic to either the smoke of something in the smoke or the tobacco, that might cause it. Also, if you get so excited about the stick you're smoking, that might cause it too.
> 
> I think you may have discovered some other malady that you didn't know about.


Lance,

Seriously, I think this is something that you ought to ask someone who is more knowledgeable than us (no offense guys), like your doc. Your health is something not too take lightly, especially when it involves shortness of breath. Good luck!


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

well i finally have health benefits, so I may go. I probably should I guess.

I dont smoke cigarettes though...I did however trade going to the gym for smoking cigars,...so that may be part of it.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

I think he's smoking too many too fast. He's been into this just over a month and it seems like he has 3-4 a week.. sometimes more.


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

Mindflux said:


> I think he's smoking too many too fast. He's been into this just over a month and it seems like he has 3-4 a week.. sometimes more.


I don't know, I still find it hard to believe the 3-4 a week would cause his symptoms. Again, I'd really recommend dropping in and getting some real advice (from your doc that is). This may very well be nothing, but I wouldn't take any chances if it were me.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Where is CS's doc when you need him??? He must be out smoking up some of his own stogies.. we all know what a supply he has!! :r

After consulting with Doc Frank, you need to go and get a physical. Shorness of breath is nothing to play around with.


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

I did experience some shortness in breath after I first started smoking cigars. I didn't, and still don't really, smoke anything else. It lasted me about 2 months. But when I got into basketball shape I was back to normal. Smoking a cigar once in a while actually seemed to help my breathing while playing too.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Could be a bad batch with tight draws has you worn out.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Lance said:


> I just started smoking seriously about a month and a half ago. I dont inhale, but lately I have been getting shortness of breath. Has anyone else experienced this?


Yeh its called getting fatter and older. :r


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Mindflux said:


> I think he's smoking too many too fast. He's been into this just over a month and it seems like he has 3-4 a week.. sometimes more.


I smoke 1-2 a week at most. When I herf'd a couple weeks ago I had 3 within a 4 hour period. The next 2 days I was having trouble breathing....more like I felt like I couldn't breath deep enough.

But go have the doc give you the glove exam just to make sure its nothing serious


----------

